# 12 ft fat bottom



## Gordy52 (Feb 17, 2010)

i started this project last year and finally finished it three weeks ago.it took alot of sanding and painting but she turned out pretty nice. i tried her out two weeks ago with a 3 horse yamaha and she did great.


----------



## Brine (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks great. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks good man, plenty of man hours in that I am sure.

Any other mods planned?


----------



## Gordy52 (Feb 17, 2010)

i used zinc sulfide for the primer then i used good ole rustoleum with a thinner so it would not bubble up. it took about 4 coats. i am looking for a 16ft wide bottom also to mod


----------



## Gordy52 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes i have two other mods really two restorations on my 1959 texas maid and my 1957 cadillac


----------



## SrPhatness (Feb 17, 2010)

very cool.
Nothing like taking an old boat, fixing it up, then using the HECK out of it.
The 12ft looks good, and very practical.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a narrow Jon, them high seats would make me nervous...


----------



## Gordy52 (Feb 18, 2010)

yes they do make it a little unstable. i was thinking about lowering them. any suggestions


----------



## SrPhatness (Feb 20, 2010)

Gordy52 said:


> yes they do make it a little unstable. i was thinking about lowering them. any suggestions



That is why I got the adjustable version of those seat posts and mounted them in front of the benches. However this requires decking in the bottom of the boat. 
I think that your best bet would be to do away with the posts and mount the seats directly on the benches. or maybe on some sort of small blocking build up so you can get between the seat and the bench to mount a swivel. Raise the seat maybe 3" or 4" off of the top of top of the bench.

Make sense??

i still like the practicality of the little jon boat.

Just wondering. How wide is it at the bottom on the inside??


----------



## Froggy (Feb 20, 2010)

Its probably 36 or 32, I would agree with SRphatness (sp?) get the seats right onto the benches make a world of diff.


----------

